# just moved



## dickie (May 18, 2004)

hi guys
I've just relocated to the Wolverhampton area and was just wondering who else is around here


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Post in the main forum and look in the events section for your next local meet.

And welcome to the [smiley=jester.gif] [smiley=juggle.gif] fun/madhouse. If not a member then also join the TTOC


----------

